# Hong Kong's government to ride only Brammo bikes



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

This is the heading of an article in 11/02 issue of Medford, Oregon Mail Tribune. Brammo is about 10 miles South in Ashland. Looks like Brammo's association with Jackie Chan has paid off big time.

"...The company declined to put a value on the contract or its length. . . .Bramscher said he anticipates fleet orders such as this one will account for 25 percent of company sales over the next couple of years."


----------

